# I tried the free LOGO site, how can I get one logo for FREE?



## Crawl-Dog (Dec 25, 2010)

I tried the Free Logo sites like an OP asked, and followed some site advise given by some. 
I was too was also able to make a logo for my company I am trying to make on the side. How ever, I ran into an issue, it asked for funds for my FREE logo, what gives?

How can I get THIS logo I made, it is exactly what I want, Red house, GREEN backgrounds, and red lettering with my name?

Tips please..









C-Dog


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Is the logo copyrighted by the website?
If so, you're SOL until you pony up.


----------



## Crawl-Dog (Dec 25, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Is the logo copyrighted by the website?
> If so, you're SOL until you pony up.


Some one can copy right a exact, LOGO like a house like the one I made with-out the words? a pic can be owned like that?? its only a lil ity bity basic house..


----------



## cork-guy (May 1, 2010)

Which site is this; are you sure you didn't pick the premium editor on accident or something? Take a screenshot of the logo in the editor and attach it to this thread; them pm me. I'll see if I can pull it off the screenshot and re-attach for your use.

How to do a screen shot...

1. Get that logo in the middle of your screen
2. Hit the Print Scrn button on your keyboard
3. Open paint, go to edit and hit paste.
4. Save it and attach to this thread.

:thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Crawl-Dog said:


> Some one can copy right a exact, LOGO like a house like the one I made with-out the words? a pic can be owned like that?? its only a lil ity bity basic house..



If they created it, they can copyright it. 

You can create something similar, but you cannot 100% copy it. Use 3 windows instead of 4. Make the slope of the roof different. Adjust the overhang longer or shorter. Use an oval instead of a circle.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

I can make that for you if you want.


----------



## Crawl-Dog (Dec 25, 2010)

I know someone owns the words,* Let's get ready to* *R***************!
I can see that, but to outright own this 1 door 2 window logo house is crazy.. I could get sued for having that house with my own words on my truck with-out buying it?


----------



## Crawl-Dog (Dec 25, 2010)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> I can make that for you if you want.


I wish, but that would be against forum rules stealing a marketed and copyright logo of an other, that would give bad name for the forum conducting that way. But if you went out own your own free will and decided to make a suprise and show me you auto-cad,programing skills, then I would have no problem gandering at your work!


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Crawl-Dog said:


> I wish, but that would be against forum rules stealing a marketed and copyright logo of an other, that would give bad name for the forum conducting that way. But if you went out own your own free will and decided to make a suprise and show me you auto-cad,programing skills, then I would have no problem gandering at your work!


Do you want it exact, similar, different, better, colors, what words?

Give me some details dude, it's a snow blizzard here and I don't plan on leaving the house tonight.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

How's this?











I realize it's rough, but it's easy to clean it up.
Also, what is the name of the font you selected?


----------



## Crawl-Dog (Dec 25, 2010)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> Do you want it exact, similar, different, better, colors, what words?
> 
> Give me some details dude, it's a snow blizzard here and I don't plan on leaving the house tonight.


Sweet as tits, hook a dude up!:thumbup:

Anything ball park with that is ideal.. the word crawl-space below the house like it is where a crawl would be, and innovations larger then the other word to catch eyes,.. green back ground ( we're all going green huh?), with red house, red words.. ext... anything that could have a two tone red/green...

could you really finagle something up?:bangin:


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Crawl-Dog said:


> Sweet as tits, hook a dude up!:thumbup:
> 
> Anything ball park with that is ideal.. the word crawl-space below the house like it is where a crawl would be, and innovations larger then the other word to catch eyes,.. green back ground ( we're all going green huh?), with red house, red words.. ext... anything that could have a two tone red/green...
> 
> could you really finagle something up?:bangin:


Walk in the park baby....walk in the park!


----------



## Crawl-Dog (Dec 25, 2010)

480sparky said:


> How's this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats fine bro.. looks great... crawl space was Amiricana, and innovations was a bold one, not reg bold, but bold something


----------



## Crawl-Dog (Dec 25, 2010)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> Walk in the park baby....walk in the park!


That's tits bro!:thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Crawl-Dog said:


> thats fine bro.. looks great... crawl space was Amiricana, and innovations was a bold one, not reg bold, but bold something



This better?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Crawl-Dog said:


> thats fine bro.. looks great... crawl space was Amiricana, and innovations was a bold one, not reg bold, but bold something



Sorry. I don't have Americana on my computer.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

The font Cornerstone in close: You like?













Crap.... the door is too tall. Gimme a minute.​


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Keep in mind, this is a 75% compressed jpeg. I have the uncrompressed bitmap available if you like it.








​


----------



## Crawl-Dog (Dec 25, 2010)

480sparky said:


> The font Cornerstone in close: You like?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is tits bro... im impressed with you guys here.. my woman is loving this. dudes... this is some cool ****!!


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

480sparky said:


> Keep in mind, this is a 75% compressed jpeg. I have the uncrompressed bitmap available if you like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But it will cost you!!!!!


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Click here for the uncompressed bitmap.

When it loads, right-click on the image, then choose "Save As....."

Be sure to save it as a bitmap. Then you can convert it to whatever format you need.

That'll be $100, please! :jester: Seriously........ if you want to pay, send it to Ron's Recuperation Fund.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

I understand anyone being tight...times are tough, I get it. But it's the logo for _your busine_ss, it will be on everything for a good amount of time (hopefully)...spend a _little_ bit of dough.

We all bi-otch about cheap-arse h/o's and then we want one of the basic building blocks of our business for "free"...wtf? :blink:

Spend $150 and get it done right.

----rant over----


----------



## Crawl-Dog (Dec 25, 2010)

Warren said:


> But it will cost you!!!!!


I'm sure I could trade up my insulation services with some free insulation installing as a deal?:thumbsup:


----------



## Crawl-Dog (Dec 25, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Click here for the uncompressed bitmap.
> 
> When it loads, right-click on the image, then choose "Save As....."
> 
> ...


I was looking at Ron's thread about his leg... I can have no issues with making a pledge.. thanks guys for all your help and ideas!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

480 put me out of business? :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> 480 put me out of business? :laughing:


Ya snooze, ya lose! :clap:


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah yeah yeah

I didn't know I was on the clock:laughing:

This whole "will work for free" has some stiff competition.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm on the clock *24/7*...........

Just wish I would get a paycheck more often.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

The 1980's called.....they want there logo back:laughing:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

:w00t:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> The 1980's called.....they want there logo back:laughing:



Click here. :jester:​


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Click here. :jester:​


i'm scared...what happens if i click?:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> i'm scared...what happens if i click?:laughing:



You'll go 'back to the future'. :whistling


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

You get a free VCR...but no directions on how to stop it from blinking "12:00"


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Ok, I clicked...that's funny. I wasn't sure if you were gonna send me a virus or something:laughing:

The 80's comment wasn't geared at you....I'm just saying in general it's more outdated then Starsky & Hutch

Mike


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Ok, Huggy Bear :laughing:


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

J F said:


> Ok, Huggy Bear :laughing:


Dude....don't ever touch the huggy bear. Man, now I want to rent that.

The scene where he is dancing disco on cocaine.....funny stuff

Mike


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)




----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

J F said:


>


I should do my service calls in that jacket. Talk about spreading word of mouth. :laughing:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

:shutup:


----------



## leakygoose (Dec 14, 2007)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> The 1980's called.....they want there logo back:laughing:


 


All that hard work and a guy says that . :w00t:

In the dog house today Jay ? :whistling


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

leakygoose said:


> All that hard work and a guy says that . :w00t:
> 
> In the dog house today Jay ? :whistling



:laughing:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

It's so boring now, ya had to find me, huh? :laughing:


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

If ya don't have money for a logo, don't get one. 

I mean come on now. We bi*ch all the time about HO's that step over a nickle to save a penny.

If you want to advertise yourself as a hack then by all means get a free logo, a free contract written on the back of a bar napkin and buy your tools at the local flea market.

Jeez.








Sorry about that........ maybe I should start drink'n again. :laughing:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

This post sounds _vaguely_ familiar...and I totally agree with it. :laughing:


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

J F said:


> :shutup:


well.....I never said it would be good WOM:laughing:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

But, you _would be_ remembered.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Paulie said:


> If ya don't have money for a logo, don't get one.
> 
> I mean come on now. We bi*ch all the time about HO's that step over a nickle to save a penny.
> 
> ...


Last week I rebuilt a toilet from the 70's (brown) because the millionaire HO wanted to save money (on a brand new house BTW). That used toilet cost her 200 in parts and labor.:laughing: But she felt good so what matters.

Mike


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

:blink::blink::blink:

I'm now in the twilight zone. :w00t:


----------



## Crawl-Dog (Dec 25, 2010)

Paulie said:


> If ya don't have money for a logo, don't get one.
> 
> I mean come on now. We bi*ch all the time about HO's that step over a nickle to save a penny.
> 
> ...


Not to sure about you, but I know that I look at all avenues before I jump in, cover all possibilities before spending funds that MAY NOT need to be spent. If/when I do get free logos, I will toss them up vs the quality and price of a pro doing them.

I like to properly plan things and cover all angles, before engaging and jumping into something that I know little about, or could have been done 6 different ways, with quality on each part, and a few with a fraction of the price, even free.:thumbsup:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

A logo for your biz is where you need to spend money with a pro, especially when it's _so integral_ to your business....and it's _very_ inexpensive.


----------



## Crawl-Dog (Dec 25, 2010)

J F said:


> A logo for your biz is where you need to spend money with a pro, especially when it's _so integral_ to your business....and it's _very_ inexpensive.


It's just a logo, nothing big, or a major decision at the very moment, a template if that.. Just doing research and seeing whats out there, and available.


----------



## NTP74 (Feb 1, 2011)

Inkscape seems like a fairly decent desktop publisher program for designing things. 
Even if it's just to play around with and get some ideas.
It's free also


----------



## Crawl-Dog (Dec 25, 2010)

NTP74 said:


> Inkscape seems like a fairly decent desktop publisher program for designing things.
> Even if it's just to play around with and get some ideas.
> It's free also


Good feed back.. thanks bro... I'm just playing around and seeing what I can do and take it from there.. Idea's change and differ from time to time with this guy..:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

if you don't mind, I have to ask you a question.

How many houses have crawl spaces? It's rare when I see it. In the course of a year doing service work I maybe see one possibly 2 and usually it's houses built in the 70"s and 80's.

Mike


----------



## Crawl-Dog (Dec 25, 2010)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> if you don't mind, I have to ask you a question.
> 
> How many houses have crawl spaces? It's rare when I see it. In the course of a year doing service work I maybe see one possibly 2 and usually it's houses built in the 70"s and 80's.
> 
> Mike


Michael,

In my area on the shore of NJ, we have homes on slabs and/or piling (poles), also a great percent of the existing homes and new construction in my area,tri-State even almost all have Crawl-Spaces.
A house with-out a crawlspace is very rare for me.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

J F said:


> This post sounds _vaguely_ familiar...and I totally agree with it. :laughing:


I just went back and saw your post. Great minds........



Crawl-Dog said:


> Not to sure about you, but I know that I look at all avenues before I jump in, cover all possibilities before spending funds that MAY NOT need to be spent. If/when I do get free logos, I will toss them up vs the quality and price of a pro doing them.
> 
> I like to properly plan things and cover all angles, before engaging and jumping into something that I know little about, or could have been done 6 different ways, with quality on each part, and a few with a fraction of the price, even free.:thumbsup:


Sorry crawly, I just had a moment. I normally stay pretty level now that Prozac came out. 

But really......usually you have a budget and a forecast for expenditures like advertising when starting a business. Logo, website, yellow pages ad, promotions.....stuff like that could be in your financial business plan.

Just saying.....


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Crawl-Dog said:


> Michael,
> 
> In my area on the shore of NJ, we have homes on slabs and/or piling (poles), also a great percent of the existing homes and new construction in my area,tri-State even almost all have Crawl-Spaces.
> A house with-out a crawlspace is very rare for me.


I had no idea. I always see basements so I think the rest of the world does the same.:laughing:

interesting

Mike


----------



## NTP74 (Feb 1, 2011)

Yea Mike , 

When I first went to Florida to visit family , I couldn't beleive they didn't have basement. Here in Pa (afaik) most ppl have basements.

After it was explained about the water level , I totally got it though.

Jamie


----------



## Crawl-Dog (Dec 25, 2010)

Paulie said:


> I just went back and saw your post. Great minds........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew where you were going when you made the first post, and yes people most times end up spending the money in the end to get the logo's or spend the money getting them fixed cause free ones came out wrong, ext ext ext. I done enough side work, and have a decent word of mouth base.. I'm just tossing around the possibilities of maybe an other truck with logo's doing just Crawls, because lets face it, new construction is not happening, and there is a boat load of existing homes that need rip-outs and replacement, or just insulation period.. I done more crawl-space insulation these days, then new construction.. People investing into their own homes cause they can't sell it anyhow..

I'm just looking to maybe go bigger with adds.:thumbsup:


Mike's Plumbing said:


> I had no idea. I always see basements so I think the rest of the world does the same.:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


I completely know what you mean Michael, your limited to what you see cause your not exposed to different styles of building in your area.. No joke, with-in a few miles of each other I can see house on Piling ( poles ), a black away a crawl-space.. block away from their a basement... Then see a house on a slab.. No joke... Then a block from their a houseboat, or a trailer.. I'm not kidding either!:no::whistling


----------

